# Congrats 3RCR



## tomahawk6 (28 Apr 2013)

Congratulations on receiving your new color. 
This was in conjunction with the anniversary of the Battle of York.







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDBclN2sgD0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoNpqv0eqVM

3RCR Colour Presentation

English\ Anglais
LF2013-0035-05
April 27, 2013
Toronto, Ontario

Brigadier-General Karl McLean, Chaplain General of the Canadian Armed Forces, consecrates the newly presented Regimental Colour of the 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment at Queen’s Park in Toronto on April 27, 2013.

The 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment received a new Regimental Colour from the unit’s Colonel-in-Chief, His Royal Highness Prince Philip, The Duke of Edinburgh. Regimental Colours are ceremonial flags which historically provided a rallying point for troops on the battlefield. Today they remind soldiers of their unit’s history and continue to be the most prized possession of every infantry unit.

April 27 2013 marks the 200th anniversary of the Battle of York, which took place in the second year of the War of 1812. The City of Toronto and the Canadian Armed Forces collaborated to commemorate this significant milestone in Toronto’s history through a number of events and displays. Residents of the city and the Greater Toronto Area came to witness and participate in the day’s events and share in remembering the city and country’s history.

Photo by: Sergeant Veronica Arsenault, Director of Army Public Affairs
© 2013 DND-MDN Canada


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (28 Apr 2013)

Why celebrate a defeat?


----------



## FJAG (28 Apr 2013)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> Why celebrate a defeat?



Considering the British/Canadians were heavily outnumbered seems to mitigate against calling it a defeat.

More importantly prior to York many in "Canada" were somewhat ambivalent vis a vis the Americans because around the Great Lakes most were neighbours, trading partners, friends or relatives. The invasion of York coalesced resistance against the Americans' invasion and attempts to  annex Canada. Subsequent attempts by the Americans to capture Canadian soil were strongly resisted. 

"The mistreatment by US forces of the civilian Canadian population, dogged resistance by militia and the burning of British symbols and buildings after the battle led to a hardening of Canadian popular opinion"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_York#Aftermath


----------



## MJP (28 Apr 2013)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> Why celebrate a defeat?



Regimental battle honours of current and retired Cdn units are replete with "defeats".  It is not the defeat so much as the honour and sacrifice that go into those particular battles that make them stand out.  Hong Kong and battle of the Somme are just a few examples.  Celebrating these is just as important as the victories IMHO.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (28 Apr 2013)




----------



## Kirkhill (28 Apr 2013)

There is a well documented British tradition:

The greater the defeat, the more the medals.  The Crimea generated an awful lot of medals.

Of course the occasional Admiral is sacrificed from time to time to add to the effort.

But back on topic:

Looking forward to see more of the video from the event.  From what I could tell there was no fault to be passed.  3 RCR looked very well turned out.

Cheers.


----------



## Dog Walker (28 Apr 2013)

CTV News Channel showed the entire 3RCR Colour Presentation but did not show the parade marking the 200th anniversary of the Battle of York afterwards. CBC Newsworld gave the presentation only spotty coverage between other news stories. 3RCR looked very smart, a job well done.


----------



## tomahawk6 (28 Apr 2013)

I saw the interview with 3RCR's CO and CSM.Both were impressive and I am thinking LTC Quick will be a general officer one day.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (28 Apr 2013)

I would have loved to have been a fly on the wall of a TPS downtown station that night...


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Apr 2013)




----------



## Snaketnk (29 Apr 2013)

Has anyone found video of the full ceremony?


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (30 Apr 2013)

Always love seeing Regimental pride and history in the public eye.  My Regiment the Foresters are looking to get new Colours hopefully this year or next, and it's a once in a lifetime event that I intend to be a part of.

Congratulations 3RCR!


----------



## George Wallace (30 Apr 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Always love seeing Regimental pride and history in the public eye.  My Regiment the Foresters are looking to get new Colours hopefully this year or next, and it's a once in a lifetime event that I intend to be a part of.
> 
> Congratulations 3RCR!



It takes a year or two alone, just to physically produce the Colours; not even talking about the paperwork.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (30 Apr 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It takes a year or two alone, just to physically produce the Colours; not even talking about the paperwork.


This I know.  The process has been in the works since 2011 to get the G&SF new Colours.  One of the biggest questions still unanswered is whether Her Royal Highness Princess Anne is able to make it over here this September, and where the funding is coming from to pay for Her trip.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Apr 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> This I know.  The process has been in the works since 2011 to get the G&SF new Colours.  One of the biggest questions still unanswered is whether Her Royal Highness Princess Anne is able to make it over here this September, and where the funding is coming from to pay for Her trip.



True.  I did leave out those details as well.  Not an easy task, sometimes bordering on herding cats.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (30 Apr 2013)

It took us like nine years to get our new colours.  We have had them in storage for the past seven due to taskings and Afghanistan so this was the first opportunity we really had where the whole Bn would be available to do the ceremony.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Apr 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> It took us like nine years to get our new colours.  We have had them in storage for the past seven due to taskings and Afghanistan so this was the first opportunity we really had where the whole Bn would be available to do the ceremony.



At least yours weren't stolen out of DHH and a new one required to be made.  (Now we have one still in storage, as the original was recovered in Calgary)


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Apr 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> This I know.  The process has been in the works since 2011 to get the G&SF new Colours.  One of the biggest questions still unanswered is whether Her Royal Highness Princess Anne is able to make it over here this September, and where the funding is coming from to pay for Her trip.



She's already coming to Kingston end October for C&E Week to present a Royal Banner for the 110th anniversary and tour the base. Tag into the start or end of that trip?


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (30 Apr 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> She's already coming to Kingston end October for C&E Week to present a Royal Banner for the 110th anniversary and tour the base. Tag into the start or end of that trip?


I think this is being looked at, but I'm not certain as I'm not in the inner circle of discussion anymore.  Last I talked with the G&SF HQ though there was discussion of having her trip a combined event with other organizations, although I didn't quite catch specifics on what other groups may be looking to host Her.


----------



## Rick Goebel (30 Apr 2013)

Does anyone know the source of the scarlets they wore?  Does The RCR privately own a batch or were these recent government-funded acquisitions?


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2013)

[off topic]

Anyone know how Prince Philip got the black eye?

[/on topic]

 ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Apr 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> [off topic]
> 
> Anyone know how Prince Philip got the black eye?
> 
> ...



Probably trying to take my father's beer the night before  ;D


----------



## Old Sweat (30 Apr 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> [off topic]
> 
> Anyone know how Prince Philip got the black eye?
> 
> ...



I heard speculation that he is taking a blood thinner, which can lead to spontaneous hemorrhaging under the skin. I like 211RadOp's explanation better as, like HRH, I have imbibed with his father.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2013)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Probably trying to take my father's beer the night before  ;D





			
				Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I heard speculation that he is taking a blood thinner, which can lead to spontaneous hemorrhaging under the skin. I like 211RadOp's explanation better as, like HRH, I have imbibed with his father.



I said "bar fight" as soon as I saw it.   ;D


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (30 Apr 2013)

Rick Goebel said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the source of the scarlets they wore?  Does The RCR privately own a batch or were these recent government-funded acquisitions?



The Regiment holds its own batch of Scarlets.  They are held by Regt HQ at 1 RCR in Petawawa.


----------



## Loachman (30 Apr 2013)

There was a huge bunch bought for the 1983 Centennial. The Trooping in London had a guard from each of the four Battalions plus The RCR contingent from the Canadian Airborne Regiment.


----------

